
San Jose: Boring Company proposal “likely infeasible” - jeffbee
https://sanjose.legistar.com/View.ashx?M=F&ID=8726291&GUID=153BEC2D-AD44-4983-BC7C-22DC81C08C71
======
maxharris
San Jose's coming budget shortfalls are likely infeasible.

They had the option of betting on the future - without risk because it was a
fixed-price proposal - and they've chosen to stay in the past.

We've seen this movie before with basic stuff like rocket reusability,
electrification of the vehicle fleet, etc., all over the howls of naysayers.

Meanwhile, the Boring Company tunnels in Las Vegas have been such a success
that they are extending it!

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/12/21285741/elon-musk-
boring...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/12/21285741/elon-musk-boring-
company-las-vegas-wynn-encore-resorts-world-casinos)

------
eindiran
This should have a [pdf] tag in the title.

